# Food Preservation Topic - My Cold storage Room



## greatgardener (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello friend,

Why not to post your tips for food preservation in this topic !

For me... I built this cold storage room in my basement

Pictures:  *My cold room



 

Post your project too!*


----------



## MikeK (Jul 29, 2016)

greatgardener said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Why not to post your tips for food preservation in this topic !
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## Dekster (Jul 30, 2016)

I dehydrate, freeze, pickle, and can.  I don't have a basement or root cellar unfortunately.  I have considered building an illegal root cellar, but I need to wait until I finish projects that require the city inspectors to come around.


----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2016)

Just read how to keep lettuce from wilting quickly - when you open a package, insert a paper towel. Sucks up what causes it to wilt.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 30, 2016)

The only problem is that when SHTF the electric grid will collapse.

So you better keep a goodly supply of sea salt in vats to salt down your meats in a hurry.

And also lots of clothes line to hang them to dry to jerky.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 30, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> The only problem is that when SHTF the electric grid will collapse.
> 
> So you better keep a goodly supply of sea salt in vats to salt down your meats in a hurry.
> 
> And also lots of clothes line to hang them to dry to jerky.



Salt is salt really.  I have thought about stockpiling some but in reality I have no desire to eat dried meat.


----------



## greatgardener (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you friends !


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 2, 2016)

longknife said:


> Just read how to keep lettuce from wilting quickly - when you open a package, insert a paper towel. Sucks up what causes it to wilt.


Another tip about lettuce is that if you just cut off the top when you harvest it (the yummy part), and save the roots, it will grow back the next growing season. I do this with romaine lettuce and iceberg lettuce. It works with celery too.


----------



## HaShev (Nov 12, 2016)

longknife said:


> Just read how to keep lettuce from wilting quickly - when you open a package, insert a paper towel. Sucks up what causes it to wilt.



I was using wax paper then seran wrap- to wrap my onions after being sliced into and it more then doubled it's length of freshness by absorbing moisture into the wax paper.
Eventually I used it on Lettuce and that works like your paper towel trick.
Even kept my steaks fresher longer while helping to tenderize the steak when salted because it dry tenderized the meat by absorbing the moisture.


----------



## greatgardener (May 9, 2017)

Ok for othet tips to preserve food


----------



## Dekster (May 12, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Just read how to keep lettuce from wilting quickly - when you open a package, insert a paper towel. Sucks up what causes it to wilt.
> ...



I have been more successful with celery than lettuce doing that.  The lettuce seems to grow awhile and collapse.  Of course, people who grow celery this way need to read up on blanching celery as it can be quite bitter if it isn't.


----------



## Dekster (May 12, 2017)

greatgardener said:


> Ok for othet tips to preserve food



I just bought a vacuum sealer but haven't used it yet.  They are supposed to help some.


----------



## greatgardener (Sep 20, 2017)

Check out my *vegtable bins in*


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## greatgardener (Dec 13, 2022)

All my *pictures* about my projects


----------

